# Sugar Gliders



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm very interested in Sugar Gliders, does anyone have any information on the care & feeding of?

Also. I'm located in the Salem Oregon area so if anyone has infor on breeders or adoption organizations, it would be appreciated.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

I'd suggest visiting a sugar glider form and not a rat forum form.. LOL
All I know is that they like mealworms and yogi treats


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

_dizzy_ said:


> I'd suggest visiting a sugar glider form and not a rat forum form.. LOL
> All I know is that they like mealworms and yogi treats


 That's why I poted this in "Other Animals".


----------



## Kyrie (May 4, 2021)

I was interested in sugar gliders as well, but they are quite expensive and live for a long time so rats were the better option for me.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Kyrie said:


> I was interested in sugar gliders as well, but they are quite expensive and live for a long time so rats were the better option for me.


Yeah, the life span is really long.
I've spent way more on my rat than the cost of a couple of gliders, so that's not the issue. Finding them is the main difficulty ....and I just don't trust someone to "ship" them to me, safely.
If I could find a seller or breeder within 100 miles of me - at least I could check them out in person.


----------

